# Boveda 2 Pack Cedar Holder?



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone know who has these in stock in the 2 Pack size? Can't seem to locate them.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

we have a place called binnys beverage depot. large liquor store chain and they had them.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

good luck. They have been gone from everywhere online for a long time. Got mine off ebay. The only way to find them will be through a local store somewhere.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

impossible!!! if anyone finds them in-stock please share with the community!!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Mmmmmm, surprised these are impossible to get? They seem like a great product...just perfect for the humi packs. You'd think they'd be pumping these out? Guess I'll have to check out all the B&M's within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## YellowSmoker (Nov 18, 2010)

My local BM has some in stock...
I can ask and see if he is willing to send them...
=)


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like the Boveda site has them. Last item

BovedaPacks


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

THEY DO HAVE THEM!!!!!!! they havent had these in months!!!!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

That's odd as seriouscigars.com doesn't have them in stock on their site and bovedapacks.com is owned by them?

Boveda Humidification from SeriousCigars.com


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's amazing anyone has these. They have been out of stock for a very long time. They still don't have the 4 pack holder though.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

If anyone needs these, my local binnys has them. both the 2 and 4 pack holders

the 2 is like 14 bucks
the 4 is like 20 bucks


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I have access to them as well. Both the 2 and 4 pack. I work for B&M. Let me know by PM.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

which one? i got lots of time/money to "burn" 2morrow


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Steve,

Last time I was in there, Winston's Humidor had them on the shelf. Kevin's a great guy. Give him a call.

13817 Village Place Drive • Midlothian, VA 23114 • Phone (804)380-9941 • [email protected]


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

Havana Dreams Cigar Lounge in Rego Park, NY (Queens) had these recently and Davidoff at Columbus Circle in Manhattan had them a few weeks ago when I was there. If your in the area you can try them.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> If anyone needs these, my local binnys has them. both the 2 and 4 pack holders
> 
> the 2 is like 14 bucks
> the 4 is like 20 bucks


now that's a bit more reasonable... :thumb:

I saw these somewhere recently online. All the sites I've been stumbling across though I couldn't even begin to guess what one. Looks like it's covered @ those prices though. Because that MSRP is ridiculous! $40 for these things!? Good deal, I should almost buy two just in case I switch to Boveda.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

let me know if you guys want them. i am even willing to do a PIF for cigars


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

mrmikey32 said:


> let me know if you guys want them. i am even willing to do a PIF for cigars


Don't have the the ability to PM yet, but at $20 for the four pack holder, I'm in. If possible, I will also buy 8 packs from you. Let me know how much or which cigars.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

shoot me an email- mikeh32 at yahoo dot com


----------



## MikeLIX (May 14, 2011)

I just received a 2 pack holder from Holt's Cigars where I ordered it online.

It is shipped with a magnet plate for mounting in a humidor that is heavy and packed inside the holder for shipping. Evidently the weight of the magnet was sufficient to break the "wood" divider that goes down the middle. If was poorly glued and came completely out. I went ahead and kept it since it does not appear the divider is really necessary. I put wood in quotes because the holder is not made of spanish cedar completely. The top and bottom edge pieces of wood are spanish cedar. The front and back face (the faces have slots cut in them) appear to be something like MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard) covered with a VERY thin veneer of spanish cedar. So if you have one of these in your humidor, there is at least a couple square inches of exposed MDF in your humidor (edges and edges of slots). Look on sources like Wikipedia and you will find: "Formaldehyde resins are commonly used to bind MDF together, and testing has consistently revealed that MDF products emit urea-formaldehyde and other volatile organic compounds that pose health risks at sufficient concentrations, for at least several months after manufacture." Probably not a big risk here with a relatively small item like the humidor. But a purist might not like using anything other than 100% spanish cedar. It would be good if Boveda made the product from 100% spanish cedar or offered a similar product made of stainless steel.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

If any one is still in need of these let me know...

Place near me has them 15.95 for the 2 holder, 19.95 for the 4 holder.

Boveda packs are 3.50 each and the calibration kit is 4.25.

All plus 10% sales tax.


----------

